# Average penis size study results confirm racial stereotypes



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

Average penis size study results confirm racial stereotypes

Is this true? The only penises that I've seen that don't belong to me have been in porn. But male porn stars are a highly self selected group. I think women would know more about this than a straight man.

I've always been told that these things are stereotypes but are they? Or are they true? :scratchhead:


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

I *am* a big ****, if that counts.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Is it me, or are there a lot of Penis threads popping up all over TAM these days?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> Is it me, or are there a lot of Penis threads popping up all over TAM these days?


Oh those damn penises...always popping up!


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I think having a penis is a good thing.....

If you are a man.....


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

ntamph said:


> Average penis size study results confirm racial stereotypes
> 
> Is this true?


Well you could do a study all by yourself the next time you're in the men's restroom. Just use peripheral vision to check out the packages on other men.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

ntamph said:


> Average penis size study results confirm racial stereotypes
> 
> Is this true? The only penises that I've seen that don't belong to me have been in porn. But male porn stars are a highly self selected group. I think women would know more about this than a straight man.
> 
> I've always been told that these things are stereotypes but are they? Or are they true? :scratchhead:


Didn't you read the article yourself?



> "How reliable are these figures?
> According to The Telegraph critics have claimed that Mr Flynn’s research is flawed because the penis length data was gathered from websites.
> The Telegraph quotes Jelte Wicherts, professor of methodology at Tilburg University, Holland as saying, “*This is a brave paper in a controversial area but the data has no methodology.”*


Translation: purely anecdotal and as reliable as gossip at middle school!


----------



## nuclearnightmare (May 15, 2013)

That racial stereotype has a very ugly history in the United Stares. Brutal in fact. I think such studies are almost always questionable in terms of validity. But recently I've started to question whether the subject itself is appropriate for a light_hearted discussion, or as a cute little plot line on " Sex and the City" etc.

Just my take on it......I know you meant nothing mean by it, NTAMPH


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

reading the article, the results are being criticized because they are taken from the web. I think that is a valid criticism. Other studies with more reliable data collection and methodologies that can be replicated indicate no significant differences given large enough populations in the sample.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Russia is ahead of the US in the d!ck war! We need to grant some visas to the men of the Congo to bring our average up!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I Notice The Details said:


> Is it me, or are there a lot of Penis threads popping up all over TAM these days?


And in the Ladies Lounge, no less.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> And in the Ladies Lounge, no less.


You never know where those erections are going to pop up....mine seems to have a mind of its own.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

4 inches? lol

I should be an Asian porn star at this rate!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

one penis thread gets spent and another just bobs right up in its place...turn around time is about 20 mins before the next one comes.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I guess I really don't need to pee!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Amplexor said:


> I guess I really don't need to pee!


:rofl:

Brilliant lol


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

I have a great idea for a new thread. "Rank my Crank". When this thread dies, I'll start the new thread...


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> I think having a penis is a good thing.....
> 
> If you are a man.....


My new Thai girlfriend said we shouldn't let a small penis come between us.


Mind you I'd prefer it if she didn't have one at all.


----------



## badcompany (Aug 4, 2010)

Center woman looks like she's holding a fire hose lol


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Amplexor said:


> I guess I really don't need to pee!


Man, I don't have no problems in that department, but just those condenscending attitudes take me down a couple of notches!


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> I guess I really don't need to pee!


Perhaps if they were naked, the size could change?


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

ntamph said:


> Average penis size study results confirm racial stereotypes


The advantage of being black and from Congo confirmed...


----------



## jay_gatsby (Jun 4, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> one penis thread gets spent and another just bobs right up in its place...turn around time is about 20 mins before the next one comes.


Sounds about right... For the latency period. :lol:


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

aug said:


> Perhaps if they were naked, the size could change?


No mocking and pointing while naked just makes them smaller in my experience


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> I think having a penis is a good thing.....
> 
> If you are a man.....


Your own, or another guy's?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

This stereotype does bring back memories though, when I was young I had thought I was large despite being average, due to the stereotypes in regards to Asians

Years ago when my wife and I were dating I was rather egotistical as a result. She shot me down however, as it turned out she had a few Chinese guys with bigger willies than me -.-
I just told her that they obviously didn't know how to use it otherwise she wouldn't be here!

Way to attempt to puncture one's pride! Ha!


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> one penis thread gets spent and another just bobs right up in its place...turn around time is about 20 mins before the next one comes.


:lol:

Older threads take longer though.


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> Is it me, or are there a lot of Penis threads popping up all over TAM these days?


"popping up" - I so get that!


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

Unique Username said:


>


Is this the "Play Misty for Me" actress Jessica Walter?


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

nuclearnightmare said:


> That racial stereotype has a very ugly history in the United Stares. Brutal in fact. I think such studies are almost always questionable in terms of validity. But recently I've started to question whether the subject itself is appropriate for a light_hearted discussion, or as a cute little plot line on " Sex and the City" etc.
> 
> Just my take on it......I know you meant nothing mean by it, NTAMPH


Didn't Eddie Murphy once say "We got 'em down to here" ?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

WyshIknew said:


> :lol:
> 
> Older threads take longer though.


True, but older threads have covered the topic so very well, one can't help but appreciate the collective wisdom found in older threads.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

"Who are you going to please with that"?

Me!

I saw a fellow TAMer with the handle AvgMan yesterday and thought to myself I think I should change my handle to <Avgman. Then I thought no my wife would never guess I was RClawson but would nail me if I was <AvgMan.


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

RClawson said:


> "Who are you going to please with that"?
> 
> Me!
> 
> I saw a fellow TAMer with the handle AvgMan yesterday and thought to myself I think I should change my handle to <Avgman. Then I thought no my wife would never guess I was RClawson but would nail me if I was <AvgMan.


fella, you've got a good sense of humor. beats a long dong every day.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

kilgore said:


> fella, you've got a good sense of humor. beats a long dong every day.


It comes in handy for awhile but eventually they miss the long dong.


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

RClawson said:


> It comes in handy for awhile but eventually they miss the long dong.


i don't think that's true


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

RClawson said:


> It comes in handy for awhile but eventually they miss the long dong.


Some women can hang a towel on their man's dong! :rofl:


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

RClawson said:


> It comes in handy for awhile but eventually they miss the long dong.


Long dong s over rated. Thick dong is perfect!


----------



## Camarillo Brillo (Oct 10, 2012)

My new Thai girlfriend said "A small penis should not be a problem in a loving relationship."


I just wish she didn't have one.


----------



## GinnyTonia (Jul 31, 2012)

Two words:

Suspensory ligament


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Anon Pink said:


> Long dong s over rated. Thick dong is perfect!


Now that is indeed true!


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


>


Wow Wysh....by your ruler, I now have a 9 1/2 inch "personality"....:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

kilgore said:


> i don't think that's true


Some could hang a bath towel on it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

My wife has hung a big beach towel on my stallion several times....seriously. She thinks it is funny and impressive all at the same time. I am just here to help.... :rofl:


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Long dong s over rated. Thick dong is perfect!


but, neither is best, right? right?


----------



## SurpriseMyself (Nov 14, 2009)

Jellybeans said:


> And in the Ladies Lounge, no less.


We bomb the Men's Lounge enough with our "help me understand my man" questions. Guess it's only fair they come over to our side to help them feel good about their member.


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> My wife has hung a big beach towel on my stallion several times....seriously. She thinks it is funny and impressive all at the same time. I am just here to help.... :rofl:


i can't even fathom that


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> My wife has hung a big beach towel on my stallion several times....seriously. She thinks it is funny and impressive all at the same time. I am just here to help.... :rofl:


And she crawls under the suspended towel like its a tent
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

JustPuzzled said:


> So, the length thing...
> I am pretty sure that my wife would not be comfortable anything much longer than my 5.5. In certain positions I need to be careful. If I bang into her cervix it is painful for her and, at times, has stopped things. This has happened with other women (waaaay before I met my W).
> 
> The girth thing, now, that I get. I used to work with a guy who, it was said (I never saw proof - no regrets there!) had a package the width of a beer can. He was rather popular with the ladies


humblebrag


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> Some women can hang a towel on their man's dong! :rofl:


I have done that with a handkerchief - but only for a few seconds at a time


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> Wow Wysh....by your ruler, I now have a 9 1/2 inch "personality"....:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Well I'll just make 'x' inches and 'x' in circumference, but at my age it's keeping it there.


----------

